# اكثر من 90 دائرة في ال workbench 2001



## رائد غسان (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الملف المرفق يحوي اكثر من 90 دائرة جاهزة في ال multisim 2001
وهي تتدرج من دوائر بسيطة حتى دوائر تتعلق بال opamp وال ammplifier.....
وتحتوي هذه الدوائر على افكار جديدة في البرنامج غير التقليدية...كاضافة crystal
وامور اخرى.......
هذه هي الدفعة الأولى من الدوائر يتبعها ان شاء الله لاحقا دوائر اعقد تتعلق با modulation ..sample and hold ....oscillators.....serial and parallel operation
انتظر الجواب لمن اراد في الردود :73: :73: :73:


----------



## geniusse01 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا عم على الدارات وجاري التحميل.وان شاء الله نستفيد من الدارات والف شكر مرة اخرى.


----------



## أبو رداد (5 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## كونترول (6 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ahmad fahmy (7 ديسمبر 2007)

بعد فك الضغط أجد ملفات لا تعمل.......أرجو الافادة!


----------



## رائد غسان (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اما ان نسخة ال multisim ليست مطابقة ..... او جرب ان تفتح البرنامج بالاول ومن ثم open
ومن ثم اجعل اختيار ال files بالامتداد .msm


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لك يا أخي


----------



## ahmad fahmy (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا
الملفات اشتغلت ...........لكن فيه دواير مش عارف بتاعة ايه !


----------



## محمد أبو قتادة (11 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية على المجهود الطيب


----------



## إصرار أبدا (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام مشكور أخي على البرنامج


----------



## إصرار أبدا (13 ديسمبر 2007)

أرجو إضافة دارات في التحكم عن بعد وخاصتا الدارات ذات التحكم الراديو و شكرا


----------



## البرنس خالد (16 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا 
اجوا التواصل من اجل ان الفائدة تعم
ولك منى فائق الاحترام


----------



## marouf (18 ديسمبر 2007)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnk


----------



## [email protected] (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## aemau (26 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك واكرمك


----------



## رائد غسان (19 يوليو 2008)

مرور طيب اخواني وانتظروا منا كل جديد ومتميز باذن الله​


----------



## المصابيح (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ياخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على ما قدمت


----------



## عبد الله الدليمي (29 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بيك على هذه الدوائر والى الامام دائما


----------



## هانى كسبان (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منار يازجي (3 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله بك


----------



## engineer_zim (4 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يوسف عيد عاشور (24 أغسطس 2008)

اتمني ان استفيد منها
وشككرا


----------



## محمودصفا (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## اارر (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ... لكن من أين يمكن مشاهدة الدارات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محبكم في الله (30 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## wadalgid2 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور والى الامام دوما ياغالي


----------



## م م ص ع ح (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف شكر


----------

